# No Heat, now Hot?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had no issues with the CRUZE in the past year since a first day in service failure. This morning at a chilly 60 degrees I warmed up the CRUZE to find out I had no heat. Went to my doctor and then tried the A/C which was fine and the heat also then worked as well What would cause the heat not to work this morning when initially activated?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not really sure how to answer the question Eddy......I guess my first question is are you certain the surge tank is at the correct level?

Sixty degrees should have had some good heat within five minutes running time.

If the surge tank is at the correct level, and now it works fine....I'm at a loss to speculate.

Rob


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

Check for air pockets in the lines I had that problem in my 2011 Cruze ECO.So far my 2014 LTZ has not had any problems like this.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

60 degrees and you want heat , what that ain't warm enough for ya ? 
Come on out here . we are at 0 and I'm tired of having to put on layers of clothing . Oh Don't forget to bring some heat when you come !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

60F is windows down kinda weather. Enjoy.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> 60F is windows down kinda weather. Enjoy.


Agreed, was -16F this AM here in the south (of New england) according to the vehicle , about as cold as I've ever experianced here. 
Even my D.I.C. seemed stiff and slow to respond (and when it did there were ghosts of previous images on it). 

As mentioned first thing I would look at is coolant level when engine cold


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Cold is really relative to what your used to. If you have ever went to a warm weather state in the winter and had to eventually come home, you'll know what I mean. First couple days your body needs to get acclimated again. 

My guess if there seemed to be no heat on a 60F day, the engine wasn't warmed up enough yet. Even when that warm it takes more than 5 minutes of driving to reach 165F where heat starts coming out the vents. Remote start will help, but still takes some time to make heat.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Man I lived out west for 25 Years .. 
If I wanted snow I could go visit IT . 
If I wanted Ocean I could go visit IT . 
If I wanted cold as 45 degree Rivers I could go fish in 1 .
If I wanted to Roast I could go to the Desert . 

Fuque this cold , I 'd rather Visit IT ....

Now Ya Know Why I am Moving South , Hey Danny Miami Still Nice and Warm ?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Cold is really relative to what your used to. If you have ever went to a warm weather state in the winter and had to eventually come home, you'll know what I mean. First couple days your body needs to get acclimated again.
> 
> My guess if there seemed to be no heat on a 60F day, the engine wasn't warmed up enough yet. Even when that warm it takes more than 5 minutes of driving to reach 165F where heat starts coming out the vents. Remote start will help, but still takes some time to make heat.


 I know heat, up to 125F in summertime. I happened to remote start the car and it had even warmed up on the gauge. The heat just didn't kick in on my initial trip, coolant is fine. In the past year I've gotten to know the threshold when the heat starts so who knows why it didn't engage. I still miss the bun warmer and the leather in the Hyundai, the Sonata too!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I know heat, up to 125F in summertime. I happened to remote start the car and it had even warmed up on the gauge. The heat just didn't kick in on my initial trip, coolant is fine. In the past year I've gotten to know the threshold when the heat starts so who knows why it didn't engage.


I'm gonna assume you mean 225F? My car does not have heat until about 165F is reached, like I said even that takes some time. Also with remote start it only can use whatever settings you leave the car on before you turn it off. 

Remote start does not warm this engine idling hardly at all, sure your talking 60F outside temps, compared to some of our -10F or more but it still applies. Checking my coolant temp at start up the engine is typically a few degrees above ambient. Say I'm starting at 20F outside temp, with a 5 minute remote start my engine is only at around 100F. I have to drive at least another 5 minutes until I have some heat starting. I can assume then even starting at 60F outside 5-6 minutes of idling your engine might not be hot enough to generate heat. 

What did you have your fan set at? When really cold most of us have noticed the HVAC fan will not only cool off the engine when set at a high speed when idling, it will majorly prolong warm up times as well. I have started turning my heater off when I exit my car so when I remote start the engine will generate heat faster, definitely seems quicker than when I use even low fan speed like 1 or 2.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think he means it gets that hot outside in the summer. 

Thank goodness it doesn't do that here. 100 + 100% humidity is unbearable.

But yeah, temp gauge @ 1/4 is a good reference point for when heat will come out the vents.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I think he means it gets that hot outside in the summer.
> 
> Thank goodness it doesn't do that here. 100 + 100% humidity is unbearable.


Very humid here as well, thing is if your used to 80F+ and 90%+ humidity those 100+ desert temps aren't that bad at all. Last summer we had quite a few not humid hot days, felt like spring to me.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I'm gonna assume you mean 225F? My car does not have heat until about 165F is reached, like I said even that takes some time. Also with remote start it only can use whatever settings you leave the car on before you turn it off.
> 
> Remote start does not warm this engine idling hardly at all, sure your talking 60F outside temps, compared to some of our -10F or more but it still applies. Checking my coolant temp at start up the engine is typically a few degrees above ambient. Say I'm starting at 20F outside temp, with a 5 minute remote start my engine is only at around 100F. I have to drive at least another 5 minutes until I have some heat starting. I can assume then even starting at 60F outside 5-6 minutes of idling your engine might not be hot enough to generate heat.
> 
> What did you have your fan set at? When really cold most of us have noticed the HVAC fan will not only cool off the engine when set at a high speed when idling, it will majorly prolong warm up times as well. I have started turning my heater off when I exit my car so when I remote start the engine will generate heat faster, definitely seems quicker than when I use even low fan speed like 1 or 2.


 I'm not sure I get you all the time. In the summer we have weather that can reach 125F. Yes I lived in Miami prior to the California desert and it can be unbearable but its a different type of heat, rarely reaching 100F. I remote started my car and when I sat in the CRUZE and activated the Ignition it still just blew cold air for my entire short trip. Remember it was 60 degrees and the engine was somewhat warmed up so this was different as my heat works fine, well until that morning. When I left my Doctor's appointment I hit the A/C (always good to run the compressor once a week in winter) and it worked fine. Then I tried the heat and it worked fine as well. I have been previously told about blower motor speed affecting your heat or A/C and that is only true to a point. In any case both the A/C & Heat are working fine. Unlike the old days with the lever controlled heat, somehow my CRUZE was stuck on an electronic no heat setting, obviously fine now? Thanks for all the help from everyone!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'm not sure I get you all the time.


Eddy, you don't get me? 90% of your posts are unintelligible. Where you used to live isn't relative to the current issue is it, or am I missing something? I think most people have a hard time following anything your trying to say most of the time. 

Are you saying there was an electronic issue with your heater controls? Why not just say that? Not trying to be rude but I have to ask, is English your second language? That would explain your odd hard to follow posts.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Eddy, you don't get me? 90% of your posts are unintelligible. Where you used to live isn't relative to the current issue is it, or am I missing something? I think most people have a hard time following anything your trying to say most of the time.
> 
> Are you saying there was an electronic issue with your heater controls? Why not just say that? Not trying to be rude but I have to ask, is English your second language? That would explain your odd hard to follow posts.


 Well that's quite rude and no English is not my second language, worked with major broadcasting companies & the U.S. Government in Radio & TV. Brian had just mentioned Miami heat and JB about southern heat & humidity, then you come up with some nonsense answer about 265 degree heat:wub: In any case the CRUZE did not produce heat again today, it must be an electronics issue as I then activated the A/C, heard the relay noise (like loading a CD) switched back to heat and it worked just fine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy, Again I wasn't trying to be rude but just trying to understand if our communications issues are language related or if its something else. Example: 



Eddy Cruze said:


> Unlike the old days with the lever controlled heat, somehow my CRUZE was stuck on an electronic no heat setting, obviously fine now?


99% of your post end with a statement with an added question mark, so are you stating a fact or asking a question? This is typical grammar error of someone who doesn't speak English as their primary language, hence why I asked. Again sorry if this somehow offended you, I'm just trying to understand your post & those you post in the future. 

I was referring to engine temps, J already pointed out above that you were talking about your outside climate. I was trying to explain it takes some time to generate any engine heat, possibly longer than you had ran your engine. See it only makes sense to eliminate the simple possibility's before instantly thinking there is something wrong with your car. 

Since you indicate turning the system on and off "fixed" the problem, I would say it is probably electronic and a dealer trip is in order.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Stan Laurel and Hardy , Jerry Lewis and Dean Martin , Chivas Regal and Schnapps .. 
Bob Hope and Jerry Lewis .. Andy Griffith and Don Knots ,Pick 2 .......

Hey j can we have a Couple for MOTM next Month ? because these 2 Guys Take the Cake or Pie if Ya Like Pie !


----------

